# The Trade Wars have started?



## Uncle Festivus (14 September 2009)

> WASHINGTON (MarketWatch) -- The Obama administration will impose stiff tariffs on imports of Chinese-made tires after finding that a surge of imports has disrupted the U.S. domestic market.
> President Barack Obama signed an order on Friday to impose the special punitive tariffs for three years, the White House announced.




http://www.marketwatch.com/story/obama-slaps-tariff-on-chinese-tires-2009-09-11

retaliation........



> HONG KONG (MarketWatch) -- China said Sunday it would launch an anti-dumping investigation into U.S. sales of chicken and auto products, a move apparently in response to Washington's decision to impose punitive sanctions on Chinese tire imports late last week.
> China's Ministry of Commerce said it was starting proceedings after having received complaints that U.S. products were being sold in China at below-market prices, according to reports.
> The ministry has denied that the actions against U.S. producers are a form of protectionism.



http://www.marketwatch.com/story/china-mulls-sanctions-on-us-imports-2009-09-13


----------



## Aussiejeff (14 September 2009)

Uncle Festivus said:


> http://www.marketwatch.com/story/obama-slaps-tariff-on-chinese-tires-2009-09-11
> 
> retaliation........
> 
> ...




Apply more Stimulus (Tm)...

Light blue touch-paper...

Stand well back...


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2009)

Not a good sign, no.


----------



## Timmy (24 September 2009)

More news on the potential for restrictions on global trade:

_Three paper companies and the United Steelworkers filed an antidumping case Wednesday against China and Indonesia, making good on the union's threat to protect other U.S. industries after winning a recent trade decision against China.
...
A spokesman at the Chinese Ministry of Commerce said: "The rising trade protectionism is worrying. The U.S. should be aware that trade protectionism is a double-edged sword and will do no good to either side."_

Article is in today's WSJ.  For those without a subscription and using Google News, the title of the article is:
Paper Is Next Front in China Trade Fight


----------



## boofhead (25 September 2009)

It looks like it will get ugly.

Industries should closely scrutinise foreign trade. I know the paper making companies here are having issues.


----------



## notting (5 March 2018)

Trump is right -


----------



## Uncle Festivus (7 March 2018)

The global push back against leftist, corporatist globalisation?

The Empire strikes back, finally.


----------

